# Flatscreen Televisions and Drop Ceilings



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

You walk into a conference room of a recent renovation for a final electrical inspection and see a new flatscreen TV mounted on the wall.  You then see the power cord for the TV running up the wall and through the drop ceiling.  Above the ceiling is a receptacle that the TV is plugged into.

Is that a legal installation per the NEC?


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a big negative woodchuck.....I mean they can't do it....no section right now....


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> That's a big negative woodchuck.....I mean they can't do it....no section right now....


We can start the debate when you find a section then.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 3, 2013)

400.8 Uses Not Permitted.

Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following:

(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure

(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors

(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar openings

(4) Where attached to building surfaces

Exception to (4):  Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the provisions of 368.56(B)

(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings

(6) Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted in this Code  See related ROP ROC

(7) Where subject to physical damage


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2013)

400.8(2)and (5)....?.....and then I would ask for the listing on the cord....Thanx JW....i can't cut and paste NFPA....


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 3, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> 400.8(2)and (5)....?.....and then I would ask for the listing on the cord....Thanx JW....i can't cut and paste NFPA....


 I love NECPlus


----------



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the issue is to whether or not Chapter 4 covers power cords for appliances.....................Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think the issue is to whether or not Chapter 4 covers power cords for appliances.....................Hmmmmmmm


Take a look at UL 817 and UL 62

Chapter 4 does not cover power supply cords for equipment


----------



## raider1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Take a look at UL 817 and UL 62Chapter 4 does not cover power supply cords for equipment


I disagree, the scope of 400 covers flexible cords and cables. If a listed cord set is constructed of a flexible cord of the type listed in 400.4 then the installation of that cord set in a building falls under Article 400.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jul 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I think the issue is to whether or not Chapter 4 covers power cords for appliances.....................Hmmmmmmm


422.16 applies to appliance power cords specifically waste disposers, dishwashers, trash compactors, range hoods, ranges and counter mounted cooking units.

Chris


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 3, 2013)

Ceiling-mounted projectors almost always violate this.  I hate to think how many times I've had to be a bad guy and tell the dean that they messed up on the newly remodeled classroom he's showing off.


----------



## steveray (Jul 3, 2013)

Put the receptacle in the ceiling and they are good to go.....



			
				Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Ceiling-mounted projectors almost always violate this.  I hate to think how many times I've had to be a bad guy and tell the dean that they messed up on the newly remodeled classroom he's showing off.


----------

